# Golds Gym Vests?



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wheres the cheapest place to get these other than ebay?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i was looking at them on google mate the other day think the cheapest i seen was £19.99, let me know if you find one cheaper

cant remember the site tho dude


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Found a site for £16.98 but postage is £7. I would love to know how they justify that postage


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

powerhouse fitness in glasgow does them buy one get one free. if you,ve a powerhouse near you it might be worth a shout


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

this bloke seems quite legit, 5 different makes for 30 quid, worth a check

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-bodybuilding-gym-t-shirts-incl-golds-gym-all-sizes-/330441955524?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Men_s_Clothes&hash=item4cefe018c4#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^he wanted vests not tshirt m8.

And tbh 20 quid for a vest, i'll stick with my £2 ones out of primark :lol:


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry pal i posted the wrong link, if you go on his store he does them in vest form as well


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> ^he wanted vests not tshirt m8.
> 
> And tbh 20 quid for a vest, i'll stick with my £2 ones out of primark :lol:


exactly mate.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't wear a vest, I'd feel like a [email protected], also, I sweat like a fatty in a chippy with too much choice so will look like the circus hall of mirrors and my armpit hair, really? Anyone wanna see that sh!t? :laugh:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I will get mine from Diggy V - the latest fashion I hear!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I love my golds vests got em in Gold, Black and Red.

I bought them from Golds Venice in LA . So it says Golds Gym with Venice California in hand written font underneath!!!! Truly Sick!!


----------



## SiMorris28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Found this thread through google, just got mine from www.riptclothing.com. Old Joe cheapest one - All good!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SiMorris28 said:


> Found this thread through google, just got mine from www.riptclothing.com. Old Joe cheapest one - All good!


Thanks mate, just bought an Old Joe


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I could see what they cost at Golds in Bedford tomorrow for you...But kowing the owner as I do, they're probably cheaper on the net somewhere


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Have a look at Golds Gym Bedford, and if there's one you want at prices stated, let me know, and I'll buy it for you and ship it on. You can send m,e the funds through the post....Or maybe they'll ship....not sure


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

ws0158 said:


> i was looking at them on google mate the other day think the cheapest i seen was £19.99, let me know if you find one cheaper
> 
> cant remember the site tho dude


Cant remember where i got mine but it was for around that, i looked for ages and never found them cheaper


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I know you said other than eBay but I bought a vest and a tee from jills1230 on the 'bay, about a tenner each..

Spot on service from the guy, think he's got golds and angels gear listed..


----------



## AndyPartridge (Jun 23, 2012)

BenFrancis said:


> I got mine from www.GymShark.co.uk about £20 I think which is more than I'd usually spend on a vest but they look great and the quality is great, bought my second one the other day


I got mine from gymshark too, ordered monday arrived yesterday really good site


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

get it in golds gym.....i'd only wear a named vest if i'd trained there


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> get it in golds gym.....i'd only wear a named vest if i'd trained there


Why? Thats the same as saying you would only wear levis jeans in the levis store... totally rétarded


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

puurboi said:


> Why? Thats the same as saying you would only wear levis jeans in the levis store... totally rétarded


who you calling retarded you silly little ****, its nothing like your levi simile lol

i didnt say i would only wear it in the gym - i have dozens of "named gym" vests and i trained in all the gyms i bought them - i still wear them out nd in other gyms....

To me its a gym tourist badge - which i am

do what you want btw but dont start throwing names around if people dont agree


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> who you calling retarded you silly little ****, its nothing like your levi simile lol
> 
> i didnt say i would only wear it in the gym - i have dozens of "named gym" vests and i trained in all the gyms i bought them - i still wear them out nd in other gyms....
> 
> To me its a gym tourist badge - which i am


Haha chill out old man  - some people just like them for looks, but anyone into this game will respect Golds from back in the day, or should anyway...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

puurboi said:


> Haha chill out old man  - some people just like them for looks, but anyone into this game will respect Golds from back in the day, or should anyway...


as i said in my edit = do what you want but watch the name calling sonny jim


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> as i said in my edit = do what you want but watch the name calling sonny jim


Haha mate, it's not meant to be taken seriously, just the same as saying i think someones idea is wrong - i thought banter was what this forum was all about?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jesus boys calm down! It's only vests lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

puurboi said:


> Haha chill out old man  - some people just like them for looks, but anyone into this game will respect Golds from back in the day, or should anyway...


You need to watch your mouth mate. Watch the "retarded" sh!t. Just cos someone don't agree with you doesn't give you the right to name call. Wind your neck in mate. Take this as an official warning, and I only give one.

Apologies uriel mate. Some newer members obviously don't realise how things are done round here.


----------

